# FYBOGEL - help needed!



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

hi everyone, i was wondering if anyone could give me any help. i have been takin fybogel drinks twice a day for the past 3-4 months. i have constant tummy upset and the specxialist advised me to stop taking the fybogel and see if it made any difference. i stopped 2 days ago. the doc gave it to me to bulk my stools up so i wouldnt get any D.does anyone know whether fybogel can cause tummy upset? any experiences you have had with this would be really appreciated. Thanks. Vicky xox


----------



## Boothferry (Jul 19, 2003)

My GP did something similar, the Fybogel add to water combo. It gave me some interesting toiletry experiences, but did not take away the stomach ache that I've had.


----------



## John F (Aug 28, 2003)

I was on Fybogel with Mebeverine and it helped a lot for about two weeks. It gradually had less and less effect, so after five days of constant problems I got an emergency appointment and talked to another GP. He said stop taking it immediately, and go back to just the Mebeverine tablets. He said the Fybogel would just make you "go more". He gave me peppermint oil capsules, that also seemed to make matters worse.


----------

